# WTB. T56 shifter cup



## Greg555 (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to post here but I am not allowed to post in Wanted / For sale

I do not own a GTO but I am installing T56 with GTO shifter in a project car and to complete the project I need the longer shifter cup from a GTO

Hopefully someone that has a trans for parts see this

Maybe Moderator can move this to wanted for sale section

Thanx guys

Greg
773.704.2455
[email protected]-rally.com


----------



## Greg555 (May 16, 2011)

Issue resolved

Traded for a correct one

Greg


----------



## oldfieldbeard (7 mo ago)

I've got a gto offset and stock shifter for sale if anyone wants to buy them


----------

